# Free: Sahara. Free stuff.  Vic crafting iron armour. Shopping, fishing. Northern Hemisphere.



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

Good morning, Bellttree.

Zucker is crafting orange hat.

Able's and (expanded) Nook's are open (buy any of the big items). There is a lot of free stuff on the beach to the left of the entrance.

Please don't pick my flowers, but feel free to talk to animals, catch bugs, fish.

I am not entirely awake yet, but if you need crafting done, I can craft for free if you bring me the materials.

Northern Hemisphere Island. Native fruit is pears. Turnip prices are dismal.

No charge 

PM if you want to come.


----------



## nerdymom (Apr 30, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey again ^_^ I'd love to come and shop!


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 30, 2020)

Just saying good morning  must refrain from shopping until I get my storage under control


----------



## stargurg (Apr 30, 2020)

i'd love to visit & shop at ables please! c:


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

Just had an Internet connection problem and have a new Dodo code. Let me know if you need it.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

Zucker stopped crafting, but there is still a bunch of free stuff on my beach. 

Able's has power suits and pretty ruffled dresses.


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to stop by for the shops


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

Rodeo is crafting simple wooden bed.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

He is still crafting...


----------



## Spends (Apr 30, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

Good evening. 

I can update this to say that Kitt is currently crafting peach wall.

I missed playing yesterday, so I have used TT to play Wednesday and Thursday today. Saharah is now here, and the shops have different stock to this morning's post. 

Please take some of the free stuff from the beach to the left of the airport


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi can I visit?


----------



## wendz_808 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi I would love to come and visit please


----------



## Merumeruki (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit again ^.^


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

Vic is now crafting iron armour


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 30, 2020)

If this is still going, I'd love to come by for the armour please  thanks again!

Edit: if I don't reply right away, I've definitely fallen asleep. In that case, I apologize if you end up replying at that point!!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Apr 30, 2020)

i would also like to come by and learn the recipe!


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 30, 2020)

Would love to come by for the iron armour DIY please!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

Vic is still crafting. Nook's are open for another 15 minutes


----------



## LilJulian (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to come! <3


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (Apr 30, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> Good morning, Bellttree.
> 
> Zucker is crafting orange hat.
> 
> ...


Can I come shop at your store please?


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shop at your store please?



I am so sorry - that message was from this morning. It is now 11pm, so everything is closed. Saharah is here for another hour...


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

hiya! may i come by to pick up the cherry blossom pond? If have time now


----------



## onemaartje (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come by! Can you craft the iron garden table? I need 4.. Can bring the materials!


----------

